# lawn tractor with a plow



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

My folks are in the process of buying a new house with a rough driveway that is appr. 150 feet long but hilly and a level parking area that is 50' x 50'. The yard is a hilly acre and a half. My question is whether a John Deere 110 automatic will be enough. I think that the driveway will require a sturdier drive train such as on the Craftsman GT 5000. Also the GT5000 has a dozer blade that mounts mid tractor were as the 110 has only a snow blade. Also there is an 8 horsepower difference. Both are competitively price with the Craftsman being close out.

 

Andy

P.S. Most snow falls are about 3-6 inches a day with total storm total near 12-18 inches


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

I also have to favor the GT5000 because i have one but my dad is a Deere kinda guy... I guess its an ego thing.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Check this out.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

and this too...


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

WOW i wish my father was that nice to me!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

He's my only child and it took us 10 years to have him. It was a long road and yes...I spoil him rotten!


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

I just purchased a craftsman gt5000 and like it alot I have a 46" wide snowblower attachment coming in on friday I will let you know how it works. If we get any snow


----------



## mattyd (Dec 24, 2003)

Comparing john deere to craftsman is like comparing apples to oranges, not even close to the same. The blade on the john deere will probably weight more than the whole craftsman tractor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuttingchris (Jan 23, 2004)

i have a john deere gt 235 with a 48 inch plow it works great i was at the john deere dealer today the lt 110 is a little small atleast the gt is a heavier and more durable tractor if your getting a deere then get a gt but the lt110 is still better then a craftsman


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks to everyone how has responded... The Craftsman is much heavier and has larger rear tires, I don't know if that really makes a difference though, does it?

thanks again!


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

What year is the 110? I have one of the originals (1964) and it is built like a tank.


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

ED:

I am not sure but it is brand new so I am assuming it is a '03 or '04


----------



## loomis (Aug 23, 2003)

Cutting Chris,
You really like your 235 w/ 48 in plow. We have a gt 235 too and i was thinking of using it this winter along with a couple of 2 stages. My question though is, about how much was the plow, chains and wieghts.


----------



## loomis (Aug 23, 2003)

Cutting Chris,
You really like your 235 w/ 48 in plow. We have a gt 235 too and i was thinking of using it this winter along with a couple of 2 stages. My question though is, about how much was the plow, chains and wieghts.


----------

